# scored for 39.99



## aaron1 (Jul 24, 2013)

I scored this nice american bass sq 540 old school amp for $40 
i don't need a amp but hey i figured i can use it for a back-up,testing or i may just give it to my wife.
I don't really know about american bass but i heard they were made in america and half decent. Was it worth it?


----------

